# PA morel finds in areas that have been burned



## Morelevant (May 2, 2019)

Does anyone have any experience with finding morels in burnt areas in PA or surrounding states? If so, how soon after the fire do they show up? The same year?
I know out west they are popular areas to search but never heard anything about eastern wild fire/ prescribed burn areas.


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

I never found a morel in a burned area in PA. I have looked through the years, but just don’t bother looking anymore. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Morelevant (May 2, 2019)

trahn008 said:


> I never found a morel in a burned area in PA. I have looked through the years, but just don’t bother looking anymore. Happy Hunting!


Thanks Trahn! I’m intrigued by the possibilities.


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

I have also looked on burn areas in Pa and never had any luck. My Uncle told me that my grandfather cut down an old apple tree and burned the stump in Feb. that was in a feild they were going to plant in may and it produced a glavanized washtub full of yellows in may that year. This happened in the early 50's but only produced that year.


----------



## fulltiltbozo (May 4, 2016)

according to michael kuo, burnsite morels are pretty much strictly a west of the rockies phenomenon of conifer woods.


----------

